# 2004 20' 2" Crestliner tournament 202



## j beaupre (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay fella's, looking for a used boat 18 ft to a 20 ft with a full windshield. Originally I have been leaning towards a Lund. But I have come across a 2004 20' 2" Crestliner tournament 202. Does anyone own one of these or ever ridden in one. Just wondering on how the boat performs. Unfortunately I cant test drive this boat at this time. This one has all the bells and whistles for a good price. I do mostly go out on St. Clair, Detroit river and Lake Erie for walleye and whatever else that will bite. I do go once or twice out on Lake Michigan for salmon...


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

Creastliner is a all welded boat and if you get a creastliner you will not look at a lund the same way again. creastliner ride is 1st class resale is always rite up with the best. sorry cant say much about the size but the 14' and 16' some of the best inland river and lake boat i have fished from in my life time . O and yes i do have a crestliner angler 1400 with a 60 hp efi fast and takes big water best in class for a 14' boat. steve k8vol.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Afterspending 2 seperate fishing trips in one, you will not be dissappointed with this vessel.


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

Take a look at Perchjerkers boat in the classifides. 


-LB


----------



## Bay Sportfishing (Jan 13, 2008)

My Starcraft STX 2050 is for sale. You won't find a dryer, more comfortable, and smoother riding boat. Great for inland lakes, rivers, or big water.
http://baysportfishing.net/boat.html


----------

